# North East Meet Wednesday 18th Oct 7pm



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Come on Andy, you going to organise something :wink:

Leg / Nem see page 4

People meeting at Dalton Lodge on 18th Oct @ 7pm

Mav
Wallsend Mag
XTR
Yellow
IanMackem
TT Cool


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're back in the country so we would go


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> We're back in the country so we would go


So how did you and Val enjoy the holiday?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We're back in the country so we would go
> ...


Come up to Aviemore and they'll tell us all at the same time! 

Hev x


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We're back in the country so we would go
> ...


It was great but the frost on the car in Reno was a bit worrying


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

yeh lets get summit sorted 

Before its too cold!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anytime after the 26th would be good for us :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

What about this for a cruise from the North East/Teesside area and beyond.

Meet at Yarm Railway Station car park. There is a Shell Petrol Station on the roundabout nearby. Fill up with V Power 

From there to: 
Scorton, then

Richmond â€" you approach Richmond on a road called Maison Dieu. At the end of this road you reach a V-junction 
where you have to make a very tight right, almost doubling back on yourself. You very soon reach a roundabout; take the first exit left to 
Gilling West; after Gilling West you reach the A66; turn left onto the A66 but only for about 4 miles, then turn right off the A66 to Hutton Magna. 
Donâ€™t miss this turning . Then it's

Hutton Magna 
Ovington 
Winston 
Staindrop 
Kinninvie 
Eggleston 
Middleton in Teesdale 
Newbiggin 
Forrest in Teesdale 
Harwood 
Alston 
Haydon Bridge 

At the top of the climb from Alston there is a pub with a large car park if you don't want to go as far as Haydon Bridge. Also there are pubs in Alston if you wanted to totally cut out the final push to Haydon Bridge which is a 2000ft climb, and very twisty  :roll:

If you havenâ€™t had enough, you could carry on into the Northumberland National Park, Border Forest Park and more B roads. 
Donâ€™t forget you have to drive home though.

It is advisable to check these instructions on a map because if you deviate from this route your drive will NOT be as satisfying. 

Joe


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Sounds a good route Joe, I could be up for popping over for this.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunday the 22nd of October? Anybody else?. I know it's Andy's first available date and he thinks it looks like a good drive.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Sunday the 22nd of October? Anybody else?. I know it's Andy's first available date and he thinks it looks like a good drive.
> 
> Joe


no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
how about a week later


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

How about a week earlier, the 15th; nights are drawing in; gets dark at about 7.15pm.

Joe


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm up for it. Wouldn't mind fish and chips somewhere along the route :wink: . If its after the 27th October I'll be without the TT as the girlfriend has it for 7 weeks at Sandhurst so I'd have to bring the A4 along.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good evening

Can we set a date? Andy (YELLOW_TT) is available on the 22nd of October. Judy and I are available 24hrs as we are retired. At the assembly area, a printout of the route would be distributed to all participants, so that in the unlikely event of being separated anyone could find the same route to the yet to be determined stopping point.

The route would not encompass any major roads for more than a few minutes or so, as far as is practicable. The drive would be a mixture of A-roads, A-minor roads and B-roads. The B-roads would be at least wide enough for two cars to pass safely. This route would include a lot of picturesque villages situated on the B-roads and would be made known by virtue of a printout at the outset, as would the whole route. The scenery would be breathtaking for the most part, especially to Middleton-in-Teesdale, to Alston and Haydon Bridge. Itâ€™s a fairly long drive and not for the feint hearted. Anything beyond Haydon Bridge is not feasible, (the Northumberland National Park, Border Forest Park), because the nights are closing in. An early start from the car park would also be essential, 10am for a 10.30am prompt. As always good weather is the main worry, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

just checked my diary  Between football and work the first Sunday that I am free is Guy Fawkes :?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

How many miles is that little route?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> How many miles is that little route?


Yarm to Alston = 72 miles

Yarm to Haydon Bridge = 90 miles

The emphasis is on the drive, type of roads, driving skills etc.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS I've not arranged a cruise before. As a starting point, I thought I would suggest the kind of drive that my wife and I prefer, although we nearly always combine it with a longish walk. Perhaps someone could suggest another approach for a NE cruise.

I understand that the route I've picked is considered to be one of the best 10 drives in England. I've improved it in the sense that I have worked out a route to the same destination via more B-roads.

Joe


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be without the S3 from the 15th Oct to the start of Nov so i won't be able to make this... gutter!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My Dear People of the NE

Please tell me what type of cruise you want; where you want to go; when you want to go and what you want to do when you get there.

I'm sure we can concur with the wishes of the majority.  I'm getting PMs from people who want to put faces to names but no commitment so far. Any date is OK, with me and Judy, week day or week end.

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

22nd is no good for me 

Car club i run is having a north east meeting then, same date. Teeside park. (Megane Coupe Club - www.coupe-club.co.uk )


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all from the NE

434 views and no takers. Come on members lets fly the flag for the NE. What about a shopping trip to the Metro Centre? :roll:

Joe


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Hi all from the NE
> 
> 434 views and no takers. Come on members lets fly the flag for the NE. What about a shopping trip to the Metro Centre? :roll:
> 
> Joe


r u havin a laugh, is he havin a laugh??


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all from the NE
> ...


Not sure what you mean. I'm not laughing. I want to go on a serious cruise. The Metro suggestion was a tongue-in-cheek remark. What day do you want to go to Alston? :wink:

Joe


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i really am no good at meetin new people, really shy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You can't be that shy, you've posted nearly 1 post every day. :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Where are you from? I'll tow your car to the meeting point and we can decide where to go from there. :lol:

Joe


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

near sunderland


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> near sunderland


Brilliant. You are ideally placed to make up the numbers. There's no backing out now, that's two of us, any more please?

Joe


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

looks like we got us a convoy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the spirit.


----------



## ianmackem (Jan 8, 2006)

Right, Im in 8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Joe, have we agreed on a date for this?

MikeyB


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Do we not fancy doing the Whitby meet as the last one got cancelled, we could try and meet up with Leg and the rest of the gang from the Leeds area, we could even entice Nem and the Gang from the midlands.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm up for any cruise in the NE. Count me and Judy in. 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Or a long serious cruise as suggested, to Alston etc with the emphasis on the driving. 

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm up for it.... if im free... come on


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

To be honest, I'm totally lost with this thread... (it is early in the morning...)...

Can anyone bring me up to speed and let me know a date and starting place please?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> To be honest, I'm totally lost with this thread... (it is early in the morning...)...
> 
> Can anyone bring me up to speed and let me know a date and starting place please?


Mikey

There doesn't seem to be any consensus regarding the cruise I am suggesting ( Yarm/ Scorton/Richmond/Middleton-in-Teesdale/Alston etc ) as in my early post. All I can say is I'm up for anything in the NE, any time. If the cruise is to be as I suggested then the starting place, starting time and route are as stated in my earlier post. Maybe the best solution would be simply to inform members that this is going to take place on the appointed day and hope people turn up. The Whitby cruise is Ok by me, also. Any time, any place, anywhere (in the NE) Martini :lol: So far as the NE area is concerned I think it would be nice if a regular meet/cruise could be established. What about this scenario; a designated meeting place and time is posted on the forum; a written route is given to anybody who turns up within a half hour window and we just go go go.

Joe

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I am still interested why not have another night at that pub on the A19 midweek to chat and catch up then we can organise a drive for a later date


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I am still interested why not have another night at that pub on the A19 midweek to chat and catch up then we can organise a drive for a later date


OK. What pub is that? What time? What date? Then we can organise a drive for a later date :lol: :wink: I think the best solution is as I suggested; state a definate starting point along with a definate starting time and date; whoever turns up experiences the joy of the drive and the pleasure of congenial company. AND we could arrange the next cruise at the same time :lol: If you just want a night down the pub, just say so, but don't forget to state which pub, what time and what day [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

It only takes the will to do it.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Dalton Lodge (sorry went senile at 40 ) Next Wednesday 25th 1900 prompt


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The Dalton Lodge (sorry went senile at 40 ) Next Wednesday 25th 1900 prompt


No need to be sorry, this is just friendly banter. It can be very frustrating trying to motivate people. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

What's 19.00? by the way


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> The Dalton Lodge (sorry went senile at 40 ) Next Wednesday 25th 1900 prompt


No probs, see you there Andrew, 
p.s. can you bring the phone holder along.
cheers Tim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The Dalton Lodge (sorry went senile at 40 ) Next Wednesday 25th 1900 prompt
> ...


1900 is 7 O'clock to you Joe :wink: 
No problem Tim got a few bits and poeces for sale if anyone is interested
Guess what we picked up today


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Andy. Next Wednesday is the 18th.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was thinking of the 25th but lets make it the 18th because as Val has just reminded me Newcastle v Portsmouth on the 25th  so for all the North East people out there 
The Dalton Lodge A19 Wednesday 18th October 1900


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Come on folks. Are you coming Joe?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Away on business im afraid.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I was thinking of the 25th but lets make it the 18th because as Val has just reminded me Newcastle v Portsmouth on the 25th  so for all the North East people out there
> The Dalton Lodge A19 Wednesday 18th October 1900


Is this a on I may get chance to call in after work


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Of course its on ,want to see the new car :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Of course its on ,want to see the new car :wink:


I didnt know you had got it I might have a little look :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So who else is coming ?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Come on folks, Who else is coming?
Don't be shy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

With luck I will get there about 8:00 Looks like it could be just you and me m8 just like the good old days :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pm s gone out to everyone on this topic


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Pm s gone out to everyone on this topic


Cheers Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Pm s gone out to everyone on this topic
> ...


Didn't send you one ,just drumming up support :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Judy & I will be there


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

If you NE chaps decide that Joe's route, proposed early on in this thread, is worth a wee trundle sometime, (and it *is *worth the time!) I'd very probably be on for it, assuming it's on a day that I'm free. For anyone who doesn't know the route, it's very well worth it  See the pic below, and the link is the same thing on Google Earth.

http://www.seaofvapours.co.uk/TT/joeroute.kmz


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the PM mav.

I'm not sure what time I will get away from work on Wednesday, things are really busy. If I can I will be there (50-50 chance)

Gary


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Garyp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the PM mav.
> 
> ...


No problems Gary, hope you acn make it though.
Tim


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> If you NE chaps decide that Joe's route, proposed early on in this thread, is worth a wee trundle sometime, (and it *is *worth the time!) I'd very probably be on for it, assuming it's on a day that I'm free. For anyone who doesn't know the route, it's very well worth it
> 
> Hi Mikey
> 
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mikey

On my birthday, a couple of weeks ago, Judy and I did this drive with the addition of doubling back from Haydon Bridge to Alston and then down to Penrith and then back to Alston after which we retraced our outgoing route to home. I think even you would have had enough driving, I know I did 

NE cruisers and beyond [smiley=weneedyou.gif] we need you.

Joe


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all, may see you all tomorrow night.

[smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like a canny turn out for a last minute thing


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like a canny turn out for a last minute thing


 room for one more ?????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a canny turn out for a last minute thing
> ...


Always ,hows the ceiling?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 see you their then :wink: 
dave (jacinbox) came round this morning to give me a hand got it finnished about six got the spot lights fitted as well  miss the cup holder on e-bay have a good meeting mind and post some pics of your car :roll: cheers mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


There is a cup holder on there now at Â£20


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


cheers yellowTT will have a butchers at it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Sorry it is now up to Â£48.50 with the P+P


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


that's ok {sure Andy is going to give me his :wink: } "not"!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mines sold


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Mines sold


never !!!! thought you were goning to get it sprayed black :wink:


----------

